# Wow



## KaosDevice

You know what, and I hope this doesn't sound like sour grapes or whatever. But I am just not going to bother here any more. I lurked for a bit (about two months) and saw a lot of people talking about some things I was interested in so I hopped in and offered my .02$, I was corrected for my spelling. 

Yeah, fine whatever. I'm a published game writer just like some of you, (well most of you to hear it), just a different genre..get over it. Anyway, I'm disappointed, I thought I could join in the community of discussion with the rest of the crowd and have my voice echo as loudly as the rest.

Nah,evidentally, not so much.


----------



## RandomPrecision

You've only had 59 posts.  I've been here for a few days, and in a few more, I'll challenge that number.  You've been here since September.

Just speak out more, and you'll get more responses.  It's a numbers game.  The more that goes in, the more that comes out.


----------



## Alzrius

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> You know what, and I hope this doesn't sound like sour grapes or whatever. But I am just not going to bother here any more. I lurked for a bit (about two months) and saw a lot of people talking about some things I was interested in so I hopped in and offered my .02$, I was corrected for my spelling.
> 
> Yeah, fine whatever. I'm a published game writer just like some of you, (well most of you to hear it), just a different genre..get over it. Anyway, I'm disappointed, I thought I could join in the community of discussion with the rest of the crowd and have my voice echo as loudly as the rest.
> 
> Nah,evidentally, not so much.




Actually, in your last sentence there, the correct spelling is "evidently".   

Seriously though, you sound a bit too broken up about a minor thing. Who cares if someone corrected your spelling once? It's not that big a deal, and without knowing the post in question, I highly doubt it was personal or meant to put you down. 

People's voices echo differently everytime they post. Sometimes a post is ignored. Sometimes it gets quoted twenty times in a thread. Sometimes it gets reported to the moderators. And sometimes someone feels the need to point out a misspelled word. Either way, you move on afterwards. 

The only way your voice is silenced here is to stop speaking.


----------



## Goblyn

*Well, sorry to lose you.*

I'm sad to hear that you've been soured on ENWorld.

Before I say any more, know that I'm not making fun or being sarcastic in any way.  I hope you can find a forum that you find useful and enjoyable to visit.  I admit that many of us(me included) at ENWorld can be quite elitist at times, but I hope you can find enough merit in this forum to at least visit once in a while, whether or not you reply.

possibly goodbye.

Goblyn


----------



## Lord Pendragon

KaosDevice, I'm sorry that you had a bad experience in a thread or two.  I hate to say it, though, but if you think _this_ board is unfriendly...well, you're going to have a devil of a time on the rest of the Internet.  This is one of the most courteous, polite, friendly boards I've ever seen.

Nothing goes right for anyone all the time.  I started a thread a month or so back asking for music advice or some kind soul to do a Search for me for older threads on the same subject.  How many replies did I get?  Big goose egg, even after a couple self-bumps.  That doesn't mean that everyone is against me, or nobody cares or what-not.  The thread just didn't grab anyone, and that was it.

Sometimes people don't reply to your comments.  It happens.

I'd suggest that you keep joining in on threads that interest you, but you seem pretty miffed, and I'm not going to disrespect that.  Good luck to you on your journey.  Perhaps someday you'll come back and give ENWorld another chance.  If not, I do hope you find another board as informative, interesting, and courteous as I've always found this one.


----------



## JRRNeiklot

Lol, let it slide, man.  I've bben flamed more times than I can count.  I'm a pretty vocal person and I tend to say what I think.  When you criticize something that people love they tend to react harshly.  I have been burned out on 3e for a while now and when I make a claim to that effect, someone inevitably says bad things about my mother.    And you're leaving because of a comment on your spelling?  Stick around.  Whenever you gather 10,000 people together in a medium where people can say anything without the threatof getting their teeth smashed in, people tend to be a bit more crass than in real life.  Let it slide.  I think you'll find most folks here are rather nice.


Oh, and by the way, the 3.5 ranger is STILL a piece of crap.


----------



## hong

I'm confused. Where's the bit about World of Warcraft?


----------



## Crothian

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> You know what, and I hope this doesn't sound like sour grapes or whatever. But I am just not going to bother here any more. I lurked for a bit (about two months) and saw a lot of people talking about some things I was interested in so I hopped in and offered my .02$, I was corrected for my spelling.




You should see them ripe into my spelling and grammar at times, it can be brutle.


----------



## Goblyn

jrrneiklot said:
			
		

> Lol, let it slide, man. I've bben flamed more times than I can count. I'm a pretty vocal person and I tend to say what I think. When you criticize something that people love they tend to react harshly. I have been burned out on 3e for a while now and when I make a claim to that effect, someone inevitably says bad things about my mother.




Your mother!



			
				hong}I'm confused. Where's the bit about World of Warcraft?[/quote said:
			
		

> There are those who get bent out of shape someone types "Wrold of Warcarft", I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crothian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should see them ripe into my spelling and grammar at times, it can be brutle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kiding, Crothain.  Every typo you maek makes me hate you that much more.
> 
> Disclaimer: This entire post was made not only tongue-in-cheek, but also while drunk.  If I stopped to correct all my own spelling errors, it wouldn't come up until wednesday.
Click to expand...


----------



## jayaint

Kaos, 

One of the first threads I ever joined in on became a very heated flame war, with spelling corrections, sarcastic entendres, and foul moods between myself and another ENworlder. Honestly, I don't even remember who it was... it could be someone I now PbP with in Living ENworld, or in the Gaming forum. It could be the person who backed up one of my crazy interpretations of the monk rules that I post in the D&D Rules forum. 

But at the time, I felt just like you did when you typed that first post of this thread. And I did go away for awhile. But when I needed a question answered, or felt the need to ask a question about the new Mystic Theurge build I was working on... EN is the place I came back to. Becuase, for all the grammar and spelling nazis, and even all the rules lawyers who continue to argue your point for a page and a half after you've stopped reading, this is a community of people who care about the same things that I do. 

I've never played W.o.W. or any other d20 game, except for an ill-fated high school-ish excursion into Vampire: the Masquerade. But I don't talk down to the people who do, and if I can help them in some way, I try to do so to the best of my ability. 

Here's hoping that EN hasn't lost you forever. We need all the voices we can get. 

-jay


----------



## saethone

Man if getting your spelling corrected constitutes to a 'bad response' I'd hate to see how you react to a MMO server forum  

On a serious note, I'll echo everybody else's response about your echos - people don't have something to say about everything. Not every post every person makes gets 7 pages. I've posted several threads that just dropped off the front page too. The fact is, people are only going to reply to stuff that intrests them


----------



## hero4hire

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> You know what, and I hope this doesn't sound like sour grapes or whatever.





Sounds like sour grapes...


----------



## Barak

Why are so many people commenting about not getting many responses, anyway?  The only thing the original poster commented about was having his spelling corrected.

And while leaving a message board because you got your spelling corrected is sorta lame, correcting people's spelling is at least just as lame.  I guess a lot of people had broken dreams of being english teachers, or something.

And anyway, what does being published (or not) have to do with anything in this thread?


----------



## Steverooo

For anyone who cares, the thread in question is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=124967

and the posts are number 39 and 41, respectively (pages one and two).

Y'know, a _certain English prince_ recently got himself into trouble by wearing a _certain German_ uniform, which upset a lot of people...  This-here sichy-ashun (<-intentional Typo!) reminds me of that...

Didja all know that someone around here has the Loose/Lose mistake, for which KaosDevice was corrected, in his .Sig file?!?  Maybe _that particular mistake_ is kinda a sore point, with him?

Kinda like wearing a _certain German_ uniform in front of a person of the Jewish persuasion?  Perhaps?

Well, feel free to correct my spelling of "situation", or my mangling of "did you" into "didja".  I promise I won't leave (as much as some of you might wish I would!    )  I don't do it in front of my English teacher, but...

Anyhow; leave, or don't leave, as you think best...  I hope you see this, before you go, though.

I've been on other boards, before ENWorld, and while this "peanut gallery" occasionally attracts a monkey or two, even most of the monkeys are pretty nice...  For the rest, we have the "Ignore" feature...

Alternately, you might try using "loose" and "lose" correctly, realizing that it is someone's Pet Peeve, and just trying to get along.  As for myself, I find the peanuts to be worth putting up with the occasional monkey.  YMMV.

Best wishes!


----------



## The Shaman

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I lurked for a bit (about two months) and saw a lot of people talking about some things I was interested in so I hopped in and offered my .02$, I was corrected for my spelling.



Welcome to the Internet!


----------



## Darkness

KaosDevice, don't let grammar/spelling comments get to you. They're just words on the internet, and usually not particularly useful ones either.


----------



## reanjr

Crothian said:
			
		

> You should see them ripe into my spelling and grammar at times, it can be brutle.




Reading that makes me ache.


----------



## reanjr

Barak said:
			
		

> Why are so many people commenting about not getting many responses, anyway?  The only thing the original poster commented about was having his spelling corrected.
> 
> And while leaving a message board because you got your spelling corrected is sorta lame, correcting people's spelling is at least just as lame.  I guess a lot of people had broken dreams of being english teachers, or something.
> 
> And anyway, what does being published (or not) have to do with anything in this thread?




To imply a certain base-level command of the English language?

I do not personally correct people's spelling, but I do appreciate those sorts of posts as they are - at times - educational.  For instance, "alot".  I would certainly hope someone would correct my spelling and/or grammar.  Unless it's something that is int3ntion4lly mispelled or an obviouis type-o.


----------



## pogre

I guess I do not understand the nature of your complaint. Kluge was a little short in the other thread in correcting your spelling, but that surely is not the main reason? I would think a veteran of RPGnet would be quite immune to such a minor barb.

Good luck - I don't think you are going to find a friendlier place on the web though...


----------



## Cassiel

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> KaosDevice, I'm sorry that you had a bad experience in a thread or two. I hate to say it, though, but if you think _this_ board is unfriendly...well, you're going to have a devil of a time on the rest of the Internet. This is one of the most courteous, polite, friendly boards I've ever seen.




I think that's one of the problems. The veneer of courtesy, with its undercurrent of "I know more than you do," is probably the thing that gets me most about ENWorld. I've been visiting this site since I believe 1999, and have racked up in that time maybe 300 posts under 4 or 5 different accounts (which are routinely deleted during periods of prolonged inactivity, so I always end up having to make new ones when I remember this place exists). For the most part I find that it simply isn't worth my time, or wouldn't be well received (who on this board wants to have a serious discussion about the possibility of significant fantasy literature, for example?) for me, to respond, so I don't.

Why make a fuss about it? This is just a messageboard on the internet. Lurk, read what looks interesting to you, if anybody's posts really annoy you add them to your ignore list, and move on. The thing that keeps me coming back to ENWorld is that there are a lot of interesting posters, too. So, to people like Fusangite, Dr.Strangemonkey, barsoomcore and the others whose posts I generally look forward to reading, I say: rock on. The chances of me tempering my normal mode of discourse to suit ENWorld's restrictions are slim, but I still enjoy reading what you guys offer up.


----------



## Elephant

Barak said:
			
		

> Why are so many people commenting about not getting many responses, anyway? The only thing the original poster commented about was having his spelling corrected.
> 
> And while leaving a message board because you got your spelling corrected is sorta lame, correcting people's spelling is at least just as lame. I guess a lot of people had broken dreams of being english teachers, or something.
> 
> And anyway, what does being published (or not) have to do with anything in this thread?




...or they're sick of trying to decipher the total crap that gets spewed by the dummies who couldn't be bothered to attend English class.


----------



## Doug McCrae

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I'm a published game writer



What've you written? And for which system?


----------



## Keeper of Secrets

Its unfortunate, Kaos.  ENWorld really is one of the friendliest places around because, well, you don't have the option of being unfriendly, really.  Whereas I hardly approve of people running around correcting spelling and grammar, I never really paid much attention to those 'helpful' people anyway.


----------



## tetsujin28

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> You know what, and I hope this doesn't sound like sour grapes



Sour. And Grapey.


----------



## shilsen

Barak said:
			
		

> And while leaving a message board because you got your spelling corrected is sorta lame, correcting people's spelling is at least just as lame.  I guess a lot of people had broken dreams of being english teachers, or something.




Hey! What about those of us who *are* English teachers?



			
				Elephant said:
			
		

> ...or they're sick of trying to decipher the total crap that gets spewed by the dummies who couldn't be bothered to attend English class.




Sick? Why should we be sick? I'm just an Indian teaching Greek drama translated by a Frenchman to American students who apparently weren't taught any English. What do I care about language?

*walks off and starts bashing head into wall*


----------



## RSKennan

Elephant said:
			
		

> ...or they're sick of trying to decipher the total crap that gets spewed by the dummies who couldn't be bothered to attend English class.




Wonderful. /sarcasm


----------



## Legildur

Psst. KaosDevice.  Whatever you do man, don't type the word 'rouge'.... you'll never make it out alive


----------



## DragonLancer

While I have never had anyone correct my spelling, I do see where Kaos is coming from, these boards while the best place to discuss gaming does have posters with a negative attitude at times.

My recommendation Kaos, is don't let it get to you. The internet has a horrible ability to make even the most polite post look like a personal dig. If you do feel that someone has made you feel uncomfortable, drop them a PM to discuss it politely.


----------



## Lhorgrim

I have to say that I have been a lurker, sometimes poster, on these boards for some time.  Part of the reason for my hesitation in contributing was that the regular posters on these boards were, and are, much more knowledgeable about the game than yours truly.  The other reason I heitated to post was my experience on other boards.  EN World is Shangri-la compared to the other boards I have visited, and IMHO the best board around.

I still mostly lurk, unless I feel I have something worth contributing to a topic.  I don't take any of the stinging responses that I receive personally, because I don't think they are meant in that spirit.  

 Kaos, if you want to go then I wish you well, but I don't think you will find a better environment than this for discussing the games we love.


----------



## Finster

Um...guys, I don't think He's reading this.


----------



## fusangite

I think he is reading this or at least he was. But he's diappointed. He was looking for unanimous begging/pity/apologies and too many people are telling him to grow up instead. So, i'm guessing this will be the last thread he reads.


----------



## Kanegrundar

Finster said:
			
		

> Um...guys, I don't think He's reading this.



 I was cracking up reading all this with that very thought!!!

Kane


----------



## hong

... so, rather than waste a perfectly good thread, who wants to talk about World of Warcraft?


Hong "waiting for the turn-based version" Ooi


----------



## MrFilthyIke

hong said:
			
		

> ... so, rather than waste a perfectly good thread, who wants to talk about World of Warcraft?
> 
> 
> Hong "waiting for the turn-based version" Ooi




We get a turn based World of WarCrack, and I'll finally join.


----------



## Stone Angel

Sorry to hear that you did not find this site agreeable. Well it can't be to everyone's tastes. But I have to say that this is probably the most polite place that I visit. I would hope you would continue to lurk here give us a second chance. But we won't hold it against you, sorry to hear someone tried help you out at the spelling bee, lol no seriously I am always getting corrected about something, since I have been on this site I am convinced that I don't even know how to play DnD the right way. 

Well I hope you come back, but as for me I call this place my third home.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Barak

> ...or they're sick of trying to decipher the total crap that gets spewed by the dummies who couldn't be bothered to attend English class.




Then I'll reverse the suggestion that has been made, and suggest that they put people who make too many mistakes for their tastes on their Ignore list.  Especially those who make a post with no other content but the corrections.

I, for one, have attended my English classes, have a decent grasp of the spelling and grammar of this second language, and find it annoying (Yeah, I know, I could put them on -my- Ignore list).


----------



## caudor

OK KaosDevice, it is time for you to take the spotted bunny test.  (By the way, this is not meant to be condescending or sourcastic ... feel free to correct my spelling on both... this is just meant to make a point in a fun way).

Here we go.  Ready?  Shake you left hand real fast.  Go ahead.  Do it.  Now shake your right hand real fast?  OK.  Now, shake both hands real fast.  Did you pass? (scroll down)














Did you turn into a spotted bunny yet?    OK, you either played along and shook your hands or you just read the post wondering if I'm really crazy and also wondering if there is a point to all of this.  My point:  you decided what this post means to you and what action to take.  This proves you are in control of you and what things mean to you.  So use that power more frequently and don't give other people permission to ruin your fun on these boards with mere spelling corrections.  We would much rather have you stick around for a while and enjoy the friendly (and sometimes eccentric) personalities and interesting discussions.  The nice thing is that you get to decide; you have that power


----------



## der_kluge

KaosDevice, I'm sorry I corrected your spelling in the other thread.  I certainly didn't mean to offend or annoy you.  I do it to others, but I certainly don't consider myself a spelling nazi. Although, Crothians butchery of "brutal" gave me indigestion.   

This site is a popularity contest. People aren't going to automatically think you're awesome with just 59 posts to your name. These things take time. And I would echo what others say regarding the message boards. Even with all its nuances, ENworld generally is one of the friendliest d20 message boards around, and it's certainly got plenty of activity to keep me coming back for more.

If you believe that someone correcting spelling on a message board is petty, isn't leaving said message board for that reason equally as petty?


----------



## Crothian

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Although, Crothians butchery of "brutal" gave me indigestion.




Excellent, That's what I was going for.


----------



## Breakdaddy

There are people on all major forums that are pretty much only there to "smack people down". These are generally the shut-ins that live with mom at age 45 and havent had a steady job since birth. You should feel sorry for them and not let them affect you at all. Some others may be perfectly well adjusted people in real life, but they feel the need to be complete jackasses online either because they can or because there are no repurcussions to them (I might pound on someone a little bit if they said the same things to my face, but am generally unaffected by it here). Anyhow, I hope you stick around, some of us are only jerktrains when its called for.


----------



## GlassJaw

> This site is a popularity contest.




I agree.  The site has a reputation for having "regulars".  I'm not saying it's a good or bad thing - it's just a tight-knit community.  Regardless, the regulars are extremely helpful.  It just might be a bit intimidating for people new to the boards.  Post counts in the high 4 and 5-figures get your attention.

And unless it's done it a very condescending manner (which, IMO, was not in this case), I never understood while people get really upset about having their spelling corrected.  Most likely you won't make that mistake next time.  Heck, I use www.m-w.com constantly and I just used it to make sure I spelled condescending corrently (which I did   ).

Just let it slide Kaos.  It's a big, bad Internet out there and EN World is definitely a bright spot.


----------



## Lord Pendragon

hong said:
			
		

> ... so, rather than waste a perfectly good thread, who wants to talk about World of Warcraft?
> 
> 
> Hong "waiting for the turn-based version" Ooi



Hong, you kill me.  Rock on, man.  Rock on.







			
				die_kluge said:
			
		

> This site is a popularity contest. People aren't going to automatically think you're awesome with just 59 posts to your name. These things take time.



Dude.  People aren't automatically going to think you're awesome with _3000_ posts to your name.  Post count means nothing.  

Say what you feel is worth saying.  Join the discussions that you think are worth discussing, and leave it at that.  Posting to try and impress others is only going to lead to disappointment.  Whatever else we are on these boards, we aren't easily impressed.


----------



## Ferrix

Bummer to see someone disappointed with this site.  I've found it's generally one of the most receptive on the internet.  Wonder if you've even read this since you posted this thread.  Heh... good luck whatever your choice.


----------



## fusangite

die kluge said:
			
		

> This site is a popularity contest. People aren't going to automatically think you're awesome with just 59 posts to your name. These things take time.





			
				Breakdaddy said:
			
		

> There are people on all major forums that are pretty much only there to "smack people down". These are generally the shut-ins that live with mom at age 45 and havent had a steady job since birth. You should feel sorry for them and not let them affect you at all. Some others may be perfectly well adjusted people in real life, but they feel the need to be complete jackasses online either because they can or because there are no repurcussions to them (I might pound on someone a little bit if they said the same things to my face, but am generally unaffected by it here).



And it takes a special place like ENWorld to make being a complete jackass/unemployable shut-in a condition for winning a popularity contest. No wonder I feel so at home here.


----------



## Breakdaddy

fusangite said:
			
		

> And it takes a special place like ENWorld to make being a complete jackass/unemployable shut-in a condition for winning a popularity contest. No wonder I feel so at home here.




Don't forget Jerktrain.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> KaosDevice, I'm sorry that you had a bad experience in a thread or two.  I hate to say it, though, but if you think _this_ board is unfriendly...well, you're going to have a devil of a time on the rest of the Internet.  This is one of the most courteous, polite, friendly boards I've ever seen.




Ain't that the truth! Just go over to the WOTC boards if you want to get harassed by posters...... There's usually at least one flame war a week over there....   

At least here, I do pick on one or two people.... (he knows who he is!   ) but it's good-natured ribbing. Usually followed by a smiley to denote that. People give correct spelling on stuff to be nice, not to criticize. They're trying to help, at least I hope so! Most here have been nice since I signed several months ago.... I do get ignored with some of my stuff I post. Doesn't matter. I've seen where I was the last one on a particular thread. Doesn't matter.


----------



## ColonelHardisson

fusangite said:
			
		

> And it takes a special place like ENWorld to make being a complete jackass/unemployable shut-in a condition for winning a popularity contest. No wonder I feel so at home here.




 Yikes. Now _that's_ one of the funniest things I've read this week!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> You should see them ripe into my spelling and grammar at times, it can be brutle.





Yes, it can be very *brutal*.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Barak said:
			
		

> Why are so many people commenting about not getting many responses, anyway?  The only thing the original poster commented about was having his spelling corrected.
> 
> And while leaving a message board because you got your spelling corrected is sorta lame, correcting people's spelling is at least just as lame.  I guess a lot of people had broken dreams of being english teachers, or something.
> 
> And anyway, what does being published (or not) have to do with anything in this thread?




For some of us, bad spelling and grammar drives us up the walls...... Usually I just try to translate it and move on..... Not all go back and proofread their posts for correctness. I do but then once in a while I miss stuff. Like the screwup on the "Optimus Prime" thread.......   I didn't even know I'd made that goof-up and then left it when I found out I did it because the responses picking on it wouldn't make sense had I fixed it two days later.......   I was cool with that..... it  gave people something to laugh about.....


----------



## fusangite

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yes, it can be very *brutal*.......



Sorry guys but I have to stick up for the Canadian phonetic spelling. It's *broodle*.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Elephant said:
			
		

> ...or they're sick of trying to decipher the total crap that gets spewed by the dummies who couldn't be bothered to attend English class.




That's when their posts usually get skipped over..... If I can't translate what you're saying then I'm not going to bother to decipher it. I do see that there's alot of non-native English speakers with BETTER spelling and grammar than us native speakers.....   I don't know how many of them study it in school or it's a translation program. But it's amazing that Americans can't even properly utilize their native language.....  :\ I used to do a fan newsletter for our club and had to fix lots of spelling/grammar errors before I'd print it. And I do the same for our convention program..... if there's a misspelling or grammar error in there, it means I didn't get to that page.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> Sour. And Grapey.




Don't you have better things to do? Like go harass the Palace Guards or something?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

fusangite said:
			
		

> Sorry guys but I have to stick up for the Canadian phonetic spelling. It's *broodle*.





Crazy Canuck.....


----------



## ThirdWizard

Crothian said:
			
		

> You should see them ripe into my spelling and grammar at times, it can be brutle.




They're Crothain goes again with his bad spelling!



Whose going to mess up next?


----------



## der_kluge

While I feel bad for the guy, if he can't handle someone correcting a simple spelling mistake, he's going to have a hard time finding *any* place where people are constantly nice to you on the internet. I'm not the only one on here to occasionally remind someone of a spelling gaffe, but if he's that offended by it, then it was just a matter of time that someone else was going to offend him. And if he's so self-righteous to believe that we're going to stop being who *we* are just because we annoyed him, and not even respond to, or read the post which he started, then I say ENWorld is better off without him, anyway.

Blunt? You bet, but it's how I feel.


----------



## der_kluge

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> They're Crothain goes again with his bad spelling!
> 
> 
> 
> Whose going to mess up next?




There, not they're.

- Crothian -

Who's, not Whose.


----------



## spatha

If he is looking for a fun friendly place I have just the place for him. http://www.nothingland.com/forums/index.php















what? what?


----------



## ThirdWizard

die_kluge said:
			
		

> There, not they're.
> 
> - Crothian -
> 
> Who's, not Whose.




I've been kulged!

(Heh, the Crothian thing was a mistake too. Darnit. I'm dyslexic, though. Usually I don't swap letters, however, I make d's b's and p's q's. Bah!)


----------



## Wraith Form

reanjr said:
			
		

> Reading that makes me ache.



And me want to vomit.


----------



## Wraith Form

Elephant said:
			
		

> ...or they're sick of trying to decipher the total crap that gets spewed by the dummies who couldn't be bothered to attend English class.



To quote a intellectual prodigy:  "Word to your mother."


----------



## Wraith Form

I think I'll make it my goal to correct EVERY spelling and/or grammatical mistake I see on EN World.  I'll be quitting my job tomorrow and getting divorced Monday so that I can devote the massive amount of time I'll need to this exciting new project!


----------



## Rystil Arden

If someone shoots you down, you have to grin and keep posting.  You can't let the fact that someone gives you a little correction upset you; they might have just been trying to be helpful.  My second post (on February 22nd, I think) on the site was a story about dragon tactics which met with a response of "Spell Turning doesn't turn ray spells."  But hey, they were right, and I learned just how few damaging spells are turned by Spell Turning that day.  I didn't let it get to me, and I was thankful to learn that this uninituitive ruling was correct by the RAW so I could officially houserule it away in my game *before* I have a player mention it me during combat some day(thanks shilsen!); now, less than one month later, I have a whole lot more posts, and I've posted in threads and had discussions with game designers whose work I have purchased and enjoyed and other knowledgeable GMs and held my own.  My suggestion is to give it some time.


----------



## Ferret

Was it that all that happened was the spelling check? No response? That sounds like a kick in the teeth, but you shuld get back up and get back into the forum.

P.S No I couldn't help it


----------



## Barak

See that's my point.  Correcting -gaming- mistakes, I'm all for that.  It is, after all, a gaming board.  But wasting people with bad spelling, and, much more importantly -my- time by postin spelling corrections..

Hey, I got an idea for all wannabe english teachers.  Instead of correcting mistakes on here, go on any MMORPG game, and correct all and any spelling/grammar mistakes.  They are much more common, and as such, in much dire need.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Barak said:
			
		

> But wasting people with bad spelling, and, much more importantly -my- time by postin spelling corrections..




Posting.


----------



## Crothian

All this talk of spelling really makes me wnat to start murdering some words......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> All this talk of spelling really makes me wnat to start murdering some words......



 You meant you don't do that normally?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You meant you don't do that normally?




You think what I normally do is bad, you ain't seen nothing yet!!!


----------



## Hand of Evil

As the god of misspelling, I am sorry you feel that way but this site is no different from the world in general, you have a$$es then you have your friends, it is that simple.  

Most post do not reflect emotions, you read that into them, phase, word choice, sentence structure, can all combine in a way that pisses a person off, yet the poster did not mean it or did not realize it but then again...  

EN World is a very wonderful place.


----------



## Flyspeck23

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You meant you don't do that normally?




What? Wnat?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> EN World is a very wonderful place.




I'm sorry, but that's a horrible, horrible tyop. I think you meant "Hivemind" not "EN World"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> What? Wnat?



 Hnuh?


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but that's a horrible, horrible tyop. I think you meant "Hivemind" not "EN World"




Don't even get me started on that drek, you'd think they would be kicked off the site by now, but the special treatment continues.....


----------



## CrusaderX

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> People aren't automatically going to think you're awesome with _3000_ posts to your name.  Post count means nothing.




Agreed.  Although it _could_ mean that people with posts in the thousands have no life.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Although it _could_ mean that people with posts in the thousands have no life.



 Or maybe we just have more life than YOU do


----------



## Crothian

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Although it _could_ mean that people with posts in the thousands have no life.




It can mean a lot of things, which makes its useless to try to judge anything on Postcount; thus Postcount Means Nothing.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

fusangite said:
			
		

> Sorry guys but I have to stick up for the Canadian phonetic spelling. It's *broodle*.




Don't you mean 'broodle, eh'?


----------



## DaveStebbins

I have seen many publishers state that if they receive submissions with many spelling and grammar errors, they throw them out without reading them. If I were a published game writer, I would take corrections as a chance to improve my work. I am a positive person that way. Then again, if I was going to leave a forum, I would just leave. Drawing attention to it seems a little too much like throwing a tantrum and slamming the metaphorical door behind oneself on the way out. Perhaps KaosDevice intended his post to be constructive criticism, but then the same could be said of the people who correct spelling and grammar. :\

-Dave


----------



## Joker

I don't know if anyone said this and not to correct the original poster's choice of forum, but shouldn't this be in Meta ?

...

I'll leave now.


----------



## Oryan77

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> People aren't automatically going to think you're awesome with _3000_ posts to your name.  Post count means nothing.




I actually disagree with that. As someone who has a low post count but lurks everyday, I've put that to a test. I used to frequent a MMORPG forum a few years ago where I had the highest post count and was one of the "popular" guys on the forum. No matter what I would post, I'd have at *least* one person quote and reply to me in any thread. 

I noticed here that whenever I post, I don't get many replies. If I start a new thread, there's always replies to the original post which is nice, but it seems like pity replies just so the thread doesn't sink with 0 replies. I get that feeling because if I respond after the initial post, the only people to respond back are other low post count people (which is never many). The _regulars_ never seem to respond again. But, when the _regulars_ post on any thread, people will quote and respond to them over & over.

Not that I'm complaining, I understand how communities work and Enworld is the friendliest rpg forum I've visited. I get what I'm looking for on Enworld in the end. I just chuckle when high post count people always claim that post counts mean nothing. I've heard that so many times over the years and it's *always* from people with high post counts   They mean something, because people usually pay more attention to what the regular posters have to say and people will respond directly to them time & time again.

This thread is a good example....Hong posts nonsense that has nothing to do with the thread, but provides a nice off-the-wall chuckle to readers. Yet, he'll always be quoted by another reader and responded to in some way or another. If I were to do that, no one would respond   

But anyway, anyone who leaves Enworld should reconcider. RPGers are some of the most arrogant & annoying posters on the net, but at least on Enworld the posters reply more mature and respectful. Grammar Nazi's are the least of your problems on other rpg forums.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> This thread is a good example....Hong posts nonsense that has nothing to do with the thread, but provides a nice off-the-wall chuckle to readers. Yet, he'll always be quoted by another reader and responded to in some way or another. If I were to do that, no one would respond




That's more an example of Hong being...Hong, not post count. He could have no posts at all and he'd still do that and get attention. Why? He's Hong.


----------



## Oryan77

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That's more an example of Hong being...Hong, not post count. He could have no posts at all and he'd still do that and get attention. Why? He's Hong.




*Hey*, I was quoted & responded too! j/k   

But then....it was really in response to Hong again


----------



## ThirdWizard

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> I noticed here that whenever I post, I don't get many replies. If I start a new thread, there's always replies to the original post which is nice, but it seems like pity replies just so the thread doesn't sink with 0 replies. I get that feeling because if I respond after the initial post, the only people to respond back are other low post count people (which is never many). The _regulars_ never seem to respond again. But, when the _regulars_ post on any thread, people will quote and respond to them over & over.




I'm constantly getting corrected by regulars! 

Or is that a bad thing?


----------



## Kuld

> RPGers are some of the most arrogant & annoying posters on the net




I second that. I am both arrogant and annoying. 
However, I like (don’t mind) constructive criticism. I know I have trouble with spelling and grammar, so point it out. You ain’t gunna hurt my feelings. 

I think it is just the way we approach or read these posts. It is really easy to mistake someone’s tone. I guess this is why we use smilies. But, if a person is trying to make an argument, address that first, then point out the misspellings and grammatical errors. Or, give subtle hints like- Hey check out this website!! http://www.dictionary.com


----------



## Crothian

huh, who knew complaining about people pointing out spelling errors was meta?


----------



## Lord Pendragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> huh, who knew complaining about people pointing out spelling errors was meta?



Heck, the way this thread has morphed, I'd have expected it to go into the OT General sub-board with the Hive before Meta...


----------



## Crothian

the Hive reclaims Meta, like we did before in the olden times!!!!!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> the Hive reclaims Meta, like we did before in the olden times!!!!!!!



 Shhh! Don't let the plan get out yet!


----------



## fusangite

I agree about high post count meaning something. If I didn't have 1600+ posts to my name, many people here would dismiss me as the crank I am. And when someone says something I disagree with, I'm much more likely to challenge them on it if they have a high post count. Why? The reason is pretty simple: I come here to argue with people; I can trust high post count people to argue with me much more reliably than low post count people. 

So, even though some high post count people are utterly reviled and disliked, the simple fact that they have name recognition and a bunch of posts to their name makes people far more likely to respond to them, whether they like them or not.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

fusangite said:
			
		

> And when someone says something I disagree with, I'm much more likely to challenge them on it if they have a high post count. Why? The reason is pretty simple: I come here to argue with people; I can trust high post count people to argue with me much more reliably than low post count people.




Someone has got to .sig that


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

hong said:
			
		

> I'm confused. Where's the bit about World of Warcraft?



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Crothian

fusangite said:
			
		

> I agree about high post count meaning something. If I didn't have 1600+ posts to my name, many people here would dismiss me as the crank I am. And when someone says something I disagree with, I'm much more likely to challenge them on it if they have a high post count. Why? The reason is pretty simple: I come here to argue with people; I can trust high post count people to argue with me much more reliably than low post count people.
> 
> So, even though some high post count people are utterly reviled and disliked, the simple fact that they have name recognition and a bunch of posts to their name makes people far more likely to respond to them, whether they like them or not.




You are so wrong!!


----------



## stevelabny

i couldnt resist responding to this thread long after its demise. 

here's a fact of the internet:

There is no such thing as an internet hangout that doesnt have trolls, insults, stupidity, regular-cliquism (?), newbie-bashing and a severe case of elitism.  

While EN World suffers from most of these, I'll tell you one of the reasons why its still worth visiting. 

Goldilocks size. (just right)

Small boards and chat rooms quickly become total cliques where nothing gets done except the bootlicking of the regulars. 

Huge commercial boards tend to have threads get lost in the shuffle, and a slightly higher percentage of stupidity and repetitiveness due to an inordinate number of people new to whichever hobby the board is about or new to the internet.

But EN World for the most part is large, without being too large.  While any lurker or part time poster can sort of figure out the regulars and how things work, if you have something interesting to say or a question to ask, you will get some sort of response more often than not.

As for the original posters concern over the spelling correction. Maybe he didnt lurk long enough, but there have been numerous threads about "most annoying typo" or other pet peeves and lose/loose and rogue/rouge alwayswin by a landslide. I thought the way die kluge corrected him was amusing to those have read these threads, but probably sarcastic to those who havent. Personally, as a New Yorker, I always find that many people on the internet (as I don't ever actually travel) have zero tolerance or understanding of sarcasm.
Oh well.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

(Long insightful and thought-provoking post describing the benefits and shortcomings of the ENWorld community deleted due to my low post count and the apparent fact that no one will read it.)  

Odd, I tend to respect an unknown poster more the content of their post and if they have a humorous / informative / eyecatching .sig than I do whether or not they have a high postcount.

Oh, and a quote from PirateCat describing what a sick, twisted, or otherwise abnormal individual that person is doesn't hurt.  

Take fusangite's .sig for example - I love the reference to the early oriental explorers discovering America.  I knew they visited us a very long time ago, but the quote caught my eye anyway. 

At any rate, that is my $0.02 and if I misspelled or committed incorrect grammar, just correct me and I will remove myself from the gene pool immediately. 

R E

(At least one of the above statements is not true)


----------



## Turjan

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> Odd, I tend to respect an unknown poster more the content of their post and if they have a humorous / informative / eyecatching .sig than I do whether or not they have a high postcount.



That's you! You don't count  !

That's basically the same everywhere. Non-regulars tend to be ignored. That also happened to me recently. There was a question, and I gave the answer. Then the discussion went on for another two pages, until one of the regulars gave exactly the same answer . That's the internet . Nothing to get worked up about .

As the original poster hasn't shown up again, I suppose that he, as an old rpg.net poster, was glad to get his prejudices about EN World confirmed and went back home . So, nothing to see here anymore.

Except we want to start talking about WoW now .


----------



## wingsandsword

I may not have a huge number of posts under my belt, but I've been around for a while, I lurked for _years_ before registering, and even then I didn't post often until recently.  I know I didn't feel very welcome when I first started posting because what I jumped into quickly became a flame war, but I realized that this place is still a lot better than other places on the web and I stuck around.

My post count may be fairly low, but that's because I normally only post when I have something important to say, not because I fell off the turnip truck yesterday.  Post count isn't a universal detector of relevancy or skill, just a rough gauge to detect experienced posters who have managed not to get banned and who obviously aren't newbies.  The ENWorld boards are downright warm and fuzzy compared to a lot of places out there.  Sometimes I get spoiled on it.  I may not be a "regular", but I like to think that I'm not ignored, since I've started a few threads, and they get answers when I ask questions or make statement (most of the time, I never did get a reply on why my account was never activated when I purchased a CS account, $12.50 down the toilet).

Oh, and the whole loose/lose, teh/the, and rogue/rouge things set me off too, I've had to bite my tongue to avoid flaming people over those.  It's basic English, and if you grew up in the USA, Canada, Australia, UK or any other English speaking nation you really should know this by the time you're playing D&D and online.  I'll forgive non-native speakers plenty of mistakes since I know my own Japanese and Spanish aren't exactly perfect (being the two foriegn languages I have at least some understanding of), although I notice that non-native English speakers often have better grammar and spelling than some native speakers I've seen.  I give my deep respect to those who have learned English as a second language and have taken the time and effort to learn it better than some who use it as a first language.


----------



## Cassiel

die_kluge said:
			
		

> While I feel bad for the guy, if he can't handle someone correcting a simple spelling mistake, he's going to have a hard time finding *any* place where people are constantly nice to you *[sic]* on the internet. I'm not the only one on here to occasionally remind someone of a spelling gaffe, but if he's *[sic]* that offended by it, then it was just a matter of time that *[sic]* someone else was going to offend him. And if he's so self-righteous *[sic]* to believe that we're going to stop being who *we* are just because we annoyed him, and not even respond to, or read the post *[sic]* which he started, then I say ENWorld is better off without him, anyway.




What is the purpose of correcting someone's spelling, however? Do you do it because it's the easiest thing to catch someone on? I have two points in signaling the errors in your post above: the first is that in each case I know what you mean to say--there's no ambiguity, so no reason for me to call you on them in a casual messageboard environment (I'd be a prick to do so); the second is that in order to correct someone's spelling, the same is true: to offer someone the correct spelling of a word, you have to know the word they meant to spell in the first place, which means you've already read and understood it. Unless the poster has mangled a word so badly that you actually have no idea what they were trying to say, on what grounds do you correct them?

I'm not defending Kaos--DaveStebbins, I think, has already neatly summarized the gesture of making this thread. In fact I _agree_ with everything you say in your post. It would be oversimplifying the situation, though, to say that it was either Kaos' fault or ENWorlders': Kaos may need to toughen up, but ENWorlders aren't exactly innocent, either. To put it in slightly different terms, when you say "*we*," you fail to account for the fact that Kaos is part of, or should be part of, that "*we*." He's an ENWorlder too, so isolating him as an other makes you look very elitist, which I don't think is what you're after.


----------



## der_kluge

Cassiel said:
			
		

> To put it in slightly different terms, when you say "*we*," you fail to account for the fact that Kaos is part of, or should be part of, that "*we*." He's an ENWorlder too, so isolating him as an other makes you look very elitist, which I don't think is what you're after.




I didn't isolate Kaos from ENworld. Kaos did that himself. Very succinctly, I might add.


----------



## Kanegrundar

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I didn't isolate Kaos from ENworld. Kaos did that himself. Very succinctly, I might add.



 Leave it to a temper tantrum to push a topic as silly as this into page 3.  Hilarious!

Kane


----------



## Elephant

Cassiel said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of correcting someone's spelling, however?




The (futile) hope that it will prompt a person to improve their use of the language, so their future posts become more coherent and readable.


----------



## BSF

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> I actually disagree with that. As someone who has a low post count but lurks everyday, I've put that to a test. I used to frequent a MMORPG forum a few years ago where I had the highest post count and was one of the "popular" guys on the forum. No matter what I would post, I'd have at *least* one person quote and reply to me in any thread.
> 
> I noticed here that whenever I post, I don't get many replies. If I start a new thread, there's always replies to the original post which is nice, but it seems like pity replies just so the thread doesn't sink with 0 replies. I get that feeling because if I respond after the initial post, the only people to respond back are other low post count people (which is never many). The _regulars_ never seem to respond again. But, when the _regulars_ post on any thread, people will quote and respond to them over & over.




*scratches head*

OK, I have a few thousand posts so perhaps I can rebut this.  Most of the threads I start don't go anywhere.  The most popular threads I have support Ceramic DM, which isn't even my creation.  I have been the apparent thread killer on several occasions as well.  I guess if I look at post totals, there are between 125 and 130 folks with more posts.  Perhaps that doesn't make me popular enough?  

I will readily admit that popularity holds a place on EN World.  To try to argue that would be foolhardy.  But EN World isn't all about popularity either.  Rather it is about visibility.  The posters that I remember the best are the folks that have said something that really grabbed my attention.  The more times they say something that interests me, the higher visibility I have for them.   In some cases, I will hit a thread just because I see that somebody specific posted in the thread.  (No Crothian is not one of those people - sorry Crothian!)  There are some folks with a relatively low postcount that are always interesting to me.  *shrug*  Perhaps that is popularity as measured in my terms though.

Spelling errors occasionally annoy me.  They really annoy me when I make them myself!  It is late and I should be asleep.  Surely there is at least one spelling error in this post.  When I realize it later, I will mumble a curse of some sort.  When somebody else points it out, I will laugh at myself.  When other folks make a spelling error, I try to be forgiving.  Alas, there are times when the post in unintelligible.  When that occurs, I resort to skipping the post entirely.  If it happens regularly, I begin to skip over that person's post habitually.  It isn't pesonal, but it happens.  I suppose some would accuse me of being elitist or "cliquish" because I read some people's posts no matter what and have learned to ignore others.  IBut that is part of the dynamics of social interaction.


----------



## BSF

fusangite said:
			
		

> I agree about high post count meaning something. If I didn't have 1600+ posts to my name, many people here would dismiss me as the crank I am. And when someone says something I disagree with, I'm much more likely to challenge them on it if they have a high post count. Why? The reason is pretty simple: I come here to argue with people; I can trust high post count people to argue with me much more reliably than low post count people.




I partially disagree with you here.  You often have something interesting to say.  I may or may not agree with you, but whatever you are saying is often worth reading.  If for no other reason than to get the grey matter working.

However, I acknowledge that when I want to post a reply that might be viewed as acerbic, I am more likely to click on the "submit reply" button if I perceive the poster as being a regular.  I know I am unlikely to scare him or her off.

BTW - wingsandsword and Raging Epistaxis, I recognize both of your screen names from previous posts I have read.  Despite a low post count, I pretty much consider both of you to be quiet regulars.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Elephant said:
			
		

> The (futile) hope that it will prompt a person to improve their use of the language, so their future posts become more coherent and readable.



If only that were true. Most of the time, on the Internet, including here, it's an attempt to score a cheap point. Spelling corrections happen most of the time on threads where there's an issue of contention, and one side has run out of substantive comments.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

fusangite said:
			
		

> I agree about high post count meaning something. If I didn't have 1600+ posts to my name, many people here would dismiss me as the crank I am. And when someone says something I disagree with, I'm much more likely to challenge them on it if they have a high post count. Why? The reason is pretty simple: I come here to argue with people; I can trust high post count people to argue with me much more reliably than low post count people.
> 
> So, even though some high post count people are utterly reviled and disliked, the simple fact that they have name recognition and a bunch of posts to their name makes people far more likely to respond to them, whether they like them or not.




If that's the case, then Crothian can only hold a discussion with Hong..... (the first name of a high post count I can come up with..)   Or only a few others like JoshuaDyal...... but noone else as there's not many who are "in his league" as far as post counts go (going by this argument). 

I admit I don't have a "high post count" but then I haven't been here that long........


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> At any rate, that is my $0.02 and if I misspelled or committed incorrect grammar, just correct me and I will remove myself from the gene pool immediately.
> 
> R E




I didn't know they handed out Darwin Awards for bad spelling and grammar.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> If only that were true. Most of the time, on the Internet, including here, it's an attempt to score a cheap point. Spelling corrections happen most of the time on threads where there's an issue of contention, and one side has run out of substantive comments.




And people do take offense when someone *dares* correct their mistakes. Mistakes that they either didn't know they made or don't have the requisite knowledge to pick them up..... 

I heavily proofread my own threads as I know I type crappy and make lots of typos, worse the more tired I get. It's the rare one that gets past my level of "pickiness".....   

And this coming from a person who had anywhere from a B to a C in English. Flunked one year, but I didn't like the teacher, so I didn't care. Made up for that over the summer of that year......


----------



## KaosDevice

Oh lordy, this thread was funny enough to make me feel both insulted and amused. Really, I suppose my hurt factor came out of the fact not that I had my spelling corrected (that was a big barb slinger back in the Fidonet days), but that I had posted a few things I thought were fairly erudite or insightful and had them completely disregarded.  I had been watching this forum off and on for quite some time (look at my join date vs. number of posts)  and thought it was a conversational sort of place. So I felt a tad wounded and disappointed (and ok sure, a little sour grapey, and really the spelling thing didn't bother me that much), when I wasn't allowed to play in the sand box with everyone else.

Lose vs. loose...bfd. It was a pretty silly minor thing. The thing was the elitest exclusionary vibe I got out of the place. Which really disappointed me. I didn't see it coming and it blindsided me.

I felt like I had as much to contribute as anyone else. I wanted to play, I wanted to talk with the rest of you, so when I finally jumped in, being pretty much ignored or what ever ..kinda hurt, just like it would to any other breathing person. On the end of all of the ASCII is someone else, you know who took the time out of their life to write this or that or make this or that observation. It is worthy of respect, YOU are worthy of respect for taking time to read this or write a response or a review of something else or whatever you write as part of the community. You took time to participate and communicate and that is important. And I took time to participate and communicate so I felt that was meaningful.

Been on the 'net (and the pre-net for those that remember the Fido days), for quite some time so I dig the functionality of a good board. I thought there was one here, that's why I jumped in. I wanted to be part of it. So the dis level I felt after that jump in was bothersome. Look, I didn't want  to be revered or anything, I just wanted to talk to you. That was it, simple discussion.

............

For the cat that was asking who I wrote for; Pagan Publishing and Fantasy Flight(For Cthulhu Live)

Wow, and who figured out I used to write for RPG.net? That is creepy, I didn't think anybody read those old Phobia columns.

Oh and get off Kluge...he wasn't the reason for the inital post, just a symptom. I reckon he wrote that other attack style post because he himself felt attacked, I didn't post because of him (although correcting peoples' spelling is lame and very tired) but because of all of the above. I wish only the best for die_kluge.


----------



## Goblyn

*Erm.*

I was one of the first replies to KaosDevice. I have followed throught the strange eddies and currents of this discussion. Much has been hinted at. Much has been suggested.

Having read the entire thread, I can say with confidence: I have no idea what the hell we're talking about.


----------



## KaosDevice

I think it had something to do with animal sacrifice and the worship of pagan gods...


----------



## Goblyn

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I think it had something to do with animal sacrifice and the worship of pagan gods...




In that case I'd better go back and re-read it, for I think I missed those top8cs completely
I fear I may come to the same conclusion, however.


----------



## somekindofjerk

1. as for the grammar/spelling issue: I don't know if misspelling something on a BBS neccesarily denotes a lack of English proficiency.  I for one was in advanced placement/honors english courses throughout school, but I cannot type worht a damn. Thus, in order to avoid being made the fool by some random internaut, it takes me a quite a while to prep even a "quick" reply (and even then I leave in mistakes). As I recall, Kaos was at work while making the lose/loose post and most likly didn't have the luxury of time for extensive proofreading. As a rule of thumb, if I can understand what idea a poster is trying to communicate, I don't dwell so much on grammar and spelling.
2. Someone on the internet disapproves of your typing habits? Oh noes!!1!   
3. So as I understand it, whatever gibberish I post will go unnoticed (so long as it's not particularly offensive, I presume), but once I break a postcount of 1k or more I'll have to bring actual substance to the table? ah nuts.


----------



## KaosDevice

Again, to reference my last post, it really wasn't the spelling thing. I find it funny that that is what became the issue, my point was that I posted this or that thing and the one response I got was a criticism of my spelling, not what I was talking about or the ideas there in.

That was what the whole issue was.


----------



## Morrus

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I felt like I had as much to contribute as anyone else. I wanted to play, I wanted to talk with the rest of you, so when I finally jumped in, being pretty much ignored or what ever ..kinda hurt, just like it would to any other breathing person. On the end of all of the ASCII is someone else, you know who took the time out of their life to write this or that or make this or that observation. It is worthy of respect, YOU are worthy of respect for taking time to read this or write a response or a review of something else or whatever you write as part of the community. You took time to participate and communicate and that is important. And I took time to participate and communicate so I felt that was meaningful.




To be fair, though, there are people in this thread who you haven't replied specifically to.  In fact, that applies to most of the people in the thread.  

In fact, if you felt that people should have specifically replied to your post, should everyone in the thread have specifically quoted and replied to every post that came before theirs?  That would make for one messy conversation!  

I think you're using the "quote and reply" type posts as a measure of the reaction to your posts, which is a mistake.  I'd guess that 99% of the posts on this board don't get specifically quoted and replied to.  Generally, people read a thread and then add something to the conversation.

So, in short - don't sweat it.  Your posts are being read by people, and nobody is "ignoring" you any more than you are "ignoring", say, Fusangite, who has posted in this thread.  

Bear in mind, also, that anyone in a  community is going to talk directly to their friends more than to a stranger.  That's where the postcount thing comes in; it's not that the person has a high post count, it's that they've been around for some time, involved themselves in a lot of conversations, and are generally _known_ to other people.  They've made friends (and enemies!), established themselves, people are used to them.  They know things about each other.  This sort of thing happens as time passes and  - naturally - as post counts increase.

Imagine yourself at a party with some friends -you tend to talk to your friends, and occasionally venture out to talk to a stranger.  By doing that, you slowly get to know new people, and your group of friends expands - at the party, there are now more people going out of their way to talk to you specifically.  I don't think it's messageboard or internet specific.

Stick around! You've already started to make yourself known with this thread!


----------



## somekindofjerk

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> Again, to reference my last post, it really wasn't the spelling thing. I find it funny that that is what became the issue, my point was that I posted this or that thing and the one response I got was a criticism of my spelling, not what I was talking about or the ideas there in.
> 
> That was what the whole issue was.



Back on topic then (I think so at any rate), I agree that it is rather off-putting to have the first response to your post being a critique of packaging and not the substance. That said, I doubt Kluge (or any who post similar responses to gramatical/spelling errors for that matter) posted out of mean-spiritedness; it is rather tricky to discern sarcasm and the like in typed form without the added context of gesture and verbal intonation.


----------



## KaosDevice

Morrus said:
			
		

> So, in short - don't sweat it.  Your posts are being read by people, and nobody is "ignoring" you any more than you are "ignoring", say, Fusangite, who has posted in this thread.
> Imagine yourself at a party with some friends -you tend to talk to your friends, and occasionally venture out to talk to a stranger.  By doing that, you slowly get to know new people, and your group of friends expands - at the party, there are now more people going out of their way to talk to you specifically.  I don't think it's messageboard or internet specific.
> 
> Stick around! You've already started to make yourself known with this thread!





I dig it, trust me Mor, I've been around a bit, I just had an off putting intitial experience. (Hence the whole 'I wasn't looking to be revered' bit in that last post). I just was kind of disappointed because I thought I'd got what I thought had been the lay of the land and didn't find the conversation (or droids) I was looking for. 

I don't know if this was the getting known I was looking for. I essentially accused most of your regulars of being elitest and man, nobody likes that one. Sorry, but still kinda true.

Plus looking back that first post looks kind of whiney and needy and not what I was after at all. I'm going to go with my latest post as being What My Problem Was With Everything. Less needy, more spot on, while still being kind and pretty generous. I like to think of myself as one of the good guys.


----------



## KaosDevice

somekindofjerk said:
			
		

> Back on topic then (I think so at any rate), I agree that it is rather off-putting to have the first response to your post being a critique of packaging and not the substance. That said, I doubt Kluge (or any who post similar responses to gramatical/spelling errors for that matter) posted out of mean-spiritedness; it is rather tricky to discern sarcasm and the like in typed form without the added context of gesture and verbal intonation.






Nah, I really have no problem with Kluge, he can go as large as he likes.


----------



## Seeten

Make sure you dont post about your favorite rouge character. If you do, I'll have to lay the smackdown. Rogue = villainous thief or skillful adventurer. Rouge = women's makeup and the french word for red. *grumble*


----------



## der_kluge

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> Nah, I really have no problem with Kluge, he can go as large as he likes.




Although I'm not entirely sure I know what that means, I think it's nice. 

And I agree with others that I read posts that interest me, and threads that interest me, and really could care less about the people who post them.  That is, if Crothian posts a thread talking about Scarred Lands, I'm just simply going to ignore it, regardless of how many posts, or whether I like Crothian or not.  And Morrus has a good point, I've met a lot of the high post count people on here. So, if you're observant, you'll notice us poking little jabs at each other from time to time. It's because we've met in real life, and we're more comfortable doing that to one another.

A high post count usually only means one thing - the fact that we've been here since January 2002, or thereabouts. That's really about it. I don't believe my ideas are any better than anyone else's. Far from it. Like BardStephenFox, whoses ideas I admire, BTW, I also regularly look at posts from other low postcount people; Glassjaw, Turanil, and Narfellus come to mind, because it seems like that have a similar outlook as I do, there are others.

So, I'm not sure where I'm going with this.  Welcome to the boards, I guess.


----------



## der_kluge

And FWIW, Kaos, we probably have more in common than you think. I'm a huge Homestarrunner fan, and I used to live in KC, which isn't terribly far from Topeka. And having been to Topeka, I can empathize with your choice of location.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

die_kluge said:
			
		

> ...A high post count usually only means one thing - the fact that we've been here since January 2002...



Hmm.    I feel so...  deficient. :\ 

 

And KaosDevice, thanks for posting your clarifications and slugging through this mess 'o' posts.  I have known the frustration you feel at the appearance of not being acknowledged (Thanks BSF!), but I always console myself with the idea that just because no one specifically responded to my post doesn't mean that no one read it or found merit in it.

Then again, I haven't started any threads yet...

R E


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And people do take offense when someone *dares* correct their mistakes.



Of course.  Even the Internet doesn't have that many people with the energy to get truly angry when someone _else's_ mistake is corrected.

Basically, most of the time -- I won't disagree that there are gibbering baboons online who are so incoherent that it truly impedes comprehension -- a correction is meant as a barb by someone who is already annoyed at the person they're correcting, for whatever reason. It's a cheap shot, and when it results in a flame (or more), it's hardly surprising, since that was the intent, even if the poster pretends it wasn't.


----------



## der_kluge

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> Hmm.    I feel so...  deficient. :\




Jeez, you should be!  44 posts, that's not even 1 post per month. Slacker. Sheesh.


----------



## BSF

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Jeez, you should be!  44 posts, that's not even 1 post per month. Slacker. Sheesh.



 I attribute it to Crothian.  He has figured out how to steal post energy from other members.


----------



## KaosDevice

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Although I'm not entirely sure I know what that means, I think it's nice.




It means go where you need to go and say what you need to say.


----------



## KaosDevice

Yeah it bugs me because I didn't weant to come across as needy or any thing, just kind of disappointed. I've followed some really great and interesting threads on this board and I wanted to hop in and toss out my ideas and they largely seemed to be written off and ignored. That bothered me because, well i've been part of the RPG community hither and yon in this or that aspect for quite some time and felt I had something to add. 

THAT was really the alpha and omega of all of it. So anyway, thanks for welcoming me back in and I promise to quit kvetching.



At least about this topic.


----------



## wingsandsword

Welcome back KaosDevice, make yourself at home.  At least now people have heard of you! 

It reminds me of an old Dilbert comic, which went like this:

Dilbert: I greatly increased my visibility at work today, yesterday I was a complete unknown but today I am known by all!
Dogbert: Screwed up?
Dilbert: Oh yeah, big time.


----------



## Crothian

Don't worry, everyone gets ignored in certain threads, especially the long when when someone's first post is on like page 6.  Least that seems to happen to me a bunch.


----------



## diaglo

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Although I'm not entirely sure I know what that means, I think it's nice.





largess or largesse:  1. liberal giving to : also something given 2. GENEROSITY


at large: free of restraint or confinement <the escaped prisoner is still _at large_.

large: with the wind abaft the beam

larghetto: slower than andante but not so slow as largo


----------



## Plane Sailing

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I've followed some really great and interesting threads on this board and I wanted to hop in and toss out my ideas and they largely seemed to be written off and ignored.




I'm tempted to say "welcome to my life!" 

One truth is that insightful comments can get swamped by arguments that flare up now and then.

Anyhow, I take consolation in the fact that the number of people who read the threads is much higher than the number that post in them, and if what I've written is worth reading there are a great number of lurkers who probably have benefited from my ramblings.

Finally, I'm glad you've decided to stick around. The way you've comported yourself in this thread puts you among the 'good guys' IMO.

Cheers


----------



## Seule

die_kluge said:
			
		

> A high post count usually only means one thing - the fact that we've been here since January 2002, or thereabouts. That's really about it.




While I agree with the sentiment, I have to disagree with the specifics. I've been here since before there was a here to be (I used to hit Eric Noah's page religiously for hints on this newfangled 3rd Edition we were hearing so much about) and I don't have a high postcount.
A high postcount means you've posted a lot. This is more likely if you've been around longer, but it certainly doesn't guarantee it.
Now I'll go back to lurking.

--Seule


----------



## Darth K'Trava

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> Oh lordy, this thread was funny enough to make me feel both insulted and amused. Really, I suppose my hurt factor came out of the fact not that I had my spelling corrected (that was a big barb slinger back in the Fidonet days), but that I had posted a few things I thought were fairly erudite or insightful and had them completely disregarded.  I had been watching this forum off and on for quite some time (look at my join date vs. number of posts)  and thought it was a conversational sort of place. So I felt a tad wounded and disappointed (and ok sure, a little sour grapey, and really the spelling thing didn't bother me that much), when I wasn't allowed to play in the sand box with everyone else.
> 
> <snip>




Don't feel bad if you don't get responses to your ideas and comments. Not all get feedback. I know I don't. Heck, I usually get ignored on the "NC Game Day" thread....... Basically you have to have a thick skin on the 'net or else you'll be easily hurt. It's hard to convey actual emotions from flat text. Not all utilize smileys to soften the blow. There is a sort of elitism here, but you just have to tough it out and hope you can join the club (to some extent anyway) and be able to play. I may have alot of posts in the short time I'm here but I have alot more over at the WOTC boards and it's less friendly at times over there than it is here. Even with the moderators they have.... it can get heated there very quick! And you're actually allowed to talk about stuff here that they'd lock in a heartbeat over there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goblyn said:
			
		

> In that case I'd better go back and re-read it, for I think I missed those top8cs completely
> I fear I may come to the same conclusion, however.




You've gotta read between the lines.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

somekindofjerk said:
			
		

> 1. as for the grammar/spelling issue: I don't know if misspelling something on a BBS neccesarily denotes a lack of English proficiency.  I for one was in advanced placement/honors english courses throughout school, but I cannot type worht a damn. Thus, in order to avoid being made the fool by some random internaut, it takes me a quite a while to prep even a "quick" reply (and even then I leave in mistakes). As I recall, Kaos was at work while making the lose/loose post and most likly didn't have the luxury of time for extensive proofreading. As a rule of thumb, if I can understand what idea a poster is trying to communicate, I don't dwell so much on grammar and spelling.
> 2. Someone on the internet disapproves of your typing habits? Oh noes!!1!
> 3. So as I understand it, whatever gibberish I post will go unnoticed (so long as it's not particularly offensive, I presume), but once I break a postcount of 1k or more I'll have to bring actual substance to the table? ah nuts.




I can't type worth a damn either. Even after 2 years of typing class back in high school.

I post while at home so I do have the luxury of proofing my posts before hitting send. It's the rare typo that gets thru.... they do occasionally.

If I can understand a post, then I'll read it and gloss over any mistakes if I can translate it enough to figure out what the person is saying.


----------



## Mark

Seule said:
			
		

> Now I'll go back to lurking.
> 
> --Seule




Still kicking, eh?   Good to know.


----------



## William Ronald

Kaos_Device;  Welcome back. Don't worry about people not replying to your ideas directly.  Sometimes people don't respond so much to an individual post as much as some of the ideas floating around in a thread.



> Originally posted by *Cassiel*
> 
> I think that's one of the problems. The veneer of courtesy, with its undercurrent of "I know more than you do," is probably the thing that gets me most about ENWorld. I've been visiting this site since I believe 1999, and have racked up in that time maybe 300 posts under 4 or 5 different accounts (which are routinely deleted during periods of prolonged inactivity, so I always end up having to make new ones when I remember this place exists). For the most part I find that it simply isn't worth my time, or wouldn't be well received (who on this board wants to have a serious discussion about the possibility of significant fantasy literature, for example?) for me, to respond, so I don't.
> 
> Why make a fuss about it? This is just a messageboard on the internet. Lurk, read what looks interesting to you, if anybody's posts really annoy you add them to your ignore list, and move on. The thing that keeps me coming back to ENWorld is that there are a lot of interesting posters, too. So, to people like Fusangite, Dr.Strangemonkey, barsoomcore and the others whose posts I generally look forward to reading, I say: rock on. The chances of me tempering my normal mode of discourse to suit ENWorld's restrictions are slim, but I still enjoy reading what you guys offer up.




Cassiel, you make an important point that I would like to address.  I believe that most people here are courteous but there are some who do seem to just have a veneer of superiority.  I would argue that is something which is hard to avoid, as some people seem to live by the letter of the law as opposed to the spirit of the law.  

For example, I have seen threads where one play style or the other is condemned or a disagreement over what is canon in a setting. I have seen a few people seem to be uncomfortable over a few responses.  Occassionally, people do seem to come across as superior to another.  However, I believe this is a minority.  I don't think you can mandate good behavior and respect, but only encourage it.

For myself, I try to remember that there are many different games, gaming styles and views discussed on these boards.  However, I think that we can probably learn something from each other -- possibly even those we disagree with most.  I like to think that what brings people to these boards is more important than what seems to divide us at times. 

So, Cassiel, Kaos_Device, and everyone else, participate as much as you like.  For my  part, I will try to be respectful.  Let's try to remember that there is another human being -- who is not altogether different from ourselves -- responding to our posts.


----------



## DaveStebbins

Getting ignored is actually pretty common when you put forth good ideas, IME. Bad ideas incite arguments, comments and rebuttal. Lots of it. Just as many people read goods ideas and agree with them but, since "me too" posts are bad etiquette, those good ideas rarely gather quotes and responses.

Based on my personal experience, I choose to believe that the greatest honor is when your post kills a thread. I like to believe that when I do that, it means I have posted the ultimate response, and people realize than anything further would pale in comparison, so the thread promptly dies. I'd really like to believe that...

-Dave
Threadkiller Extraordinaire


----------



## der_kluge

Just thought I'd post, and deny Dave the honor of killing the thread.


----------



## BSF

So the assertion is that the threads I post that receive hits, but few responses are so good that nobody needs to respond?  

Wow!  

I guess I would like to believe that too.  I'm just not sure that I do...


----------



## DaveStebbins

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd post, and deny Dave the honor of killing the thread.



Darn you Curtis!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

::denies Dave yet again from killing this thread!::


----------

